
Spotify to directly list shares in its IPO - mlunati
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/28/business/media/spotify-ipo.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16485975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16485975)

------
joncrane
>Spotify will, as expected, pursue a direct listing of its shares, an unusual
process in which no new stock is issued — and therefore no money is raised.

What's the point of having an IPO if it doesn't raise money?

~~~
dmbass
Allows the stock owners liquidate in public market

